# Hairy Trumpet Snail, Thiara Cancellata



## frothhelmet (29 Mar 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this snail, Thiara cancellata. It looks amazing. According to this German website (translated courtesy of babelfish) it is live bearing and likes to dig around the substrate like MTS. Kind of looks like a cross between MTS and a staghorn nerite...

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_ur ... =Translate

Does anyone know how prolific it is, or whether it can handle soft/acid water? I have read some reports that say this snail may have trouble adapting to captive life and may wither away over the course of about a year and die. Does it have special requirements? 

How does it breed? Do F1's also have the cool 'hairs'.

It would be sweet to have a few of these. I saw that rare aquatics is selling some. I might bite. Have a look too,

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAIRY-SNAIL-SUPER ... 23055e2ca5


----------



## dw1305 (30 Mar 2010)

Hi all,
I don't know anything about _Thiara cancellata_, other than it is from the Philippines and as you say a bit of a looker, but try emailing Jo from "Rare Aquatics", she is a fish/shrimp keeper and breeder (she has bred lots of "L numbers") as well as selling them, and she is very knowledgeable.
cheers Darrel


----------



## frothhelmet (31 Mar 2010)

Will do. I will reply here if I get a response.


----------



## frothhelmet (31 Mar 2010)

Got this response 

http://www.forums.rareaquatics.co.uk/sh ... 9#post3999


----------

